# My quitting smoking thread!!



## JaLyn

Next monday will be my quit date and the only reason i'm waiting til then is my husband is out of town this week and i stress more when he's gone. I'm 41 years old and i've smoked since i was 14 so thats 27 years. I can't breathe, my chest hurts and i cough all the time, not to mention it is killing me. I"m embarrassed that I smoke and want to quit so bad. I could use some support come next monday when i quit. All prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## HerdQueen

Are you quitting cold turkey? I tried Chantix and just cried and cried all the time so I had to stop. So now I'm smoking again. I understand the stress, plus the fact DH smokes, but I'm ready too. So I'll quit with you if you want a quitting smoking buddy.


----------



## NyGoatMom

:stars:

You can do it!!

I too am 41 and smoked since I was 12. I quit a year ago last December.It is the hardest thing I have EVER done, and I still miss it ....BUT...

It is possible....just take it second by second....and keep distracting yourself. I used to spend 300.00 a month smoking, now I use that money for keeping goats.

I know how hard it is....but you can do it!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I will be praying for you. I'm so glad you're making this decision :hug:


----------



## JaLyn

Herdqueen I would love a buddy thank you. I'm going to get the vapor electronic cigs and i think the patch to help me transition. I can't just quit with no aides i'm too weak. But i think i can do it with those two.
My goat mom..what did you use to help you do it?
Woodhaven, thank you so much..


----------



## HerdQueen

Christy I have a V2 cig. I recommend it. If you smoke lights get the mediums they seem to run on the light side. The cig flavored cartridges are good when you start but then you are going to want something flavored(in my experience). The vanilla and coffee flavored are my favorites. The company stands behind their product if your battery should fail or if you get a mis-ship on cartritidges.


----------



## JaLyn

Erica I do smoke lights..marlboro lights to be exact so thank you i will def try those.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, I used Chantix but it caused some depression and serious mood swings....i honestly don't recommend it.I think that drug is dangerous. I think your idea is good. You just have to stick to it, no matter how bad you want a smoke. If you try to make yourself wait 10-15 minutes the serious part of the craving goes away....until the next craving hits.

I think the first month was torture for me but after that it became easier.It's more about lifestyle change than a cigarette....IMO. I got bored not smoking, and I still sometimes do. I have to constantly distract myself when I get bored so I don't think about it.It was "what I did" for myself for a "break"...especially at work.That is something you have to find a way to deal with and "reward" yourself in a different way.You have to do this for YOU. Not anyone else.It doesn't work....you have to grab every bit of willpower you can muster AND reach out for support, cause you will need it.

I have to tell you, I was so addicted, I would go out in a blizzard for smokes....and have. I would NEVER run out. I would panic when I had only one left and have to immediately get more.

I can tell you since quitting, I can think more clearly. I did not have a lot of coughing or illness so I don't necessarily feel better, but I know it is better for me and my kids were very happy I quit. 

I feel good that I can afford my goats, and when I think about starting up(like on a stressful day) I look at them and say....nope...not gonna do it.

You can do this....it just takes determination  Don't let the tobacco win....


----------



## xymenah

Good luck. I'm 100% behind you. My mom smoked for 20 years but she has been smoke free for seven now. I know its hard but you can do it.


----------



## Frosty

I quit about six years ago and it was the hardest thing I have ever done. I did it with the patch and sheer will power. I had tried many times before and failed but I made up my mind no matter what I am gonna make it and I did.. Everytime I got a craving I kept saying to myself you can do this you can do this then I would find something to do with my hands. Believe me it was well worth it. I feel so much better now and I had smoked a good fifty years. I still get the urge once in a while and I just tell myself it will go away and I move on.. Good luck to you and I will be cheering you on...Keep in mind also all the xtra money you will have to do something else with.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I am in almost the same boat and reasons. I'm 45 but didn't smoke until my mid 20's and had periods of time where I didn't. I tried the chantix once but it made me VERY ill. Then I thought ok ill or not I'd try it again, except this time I didn't have insurance. I tried the gum didn't quite work for me. When I used the patch for a few weeks, and supplemented with the lozenges( although I went through alot! for about 3 weeks) that was what worked for me. My date is next Wed. after being around everyone who smokes on the weekend this up coming. Problem for me is husband smokes and chews! We can be buddies, you can even send me a text if you want.


----------



## happybleats

wow..Im so proud of all you who are quitting...it is harder to quite smoking then to get off most street drugs..so kudos..make sure you save at least half of what you would pay out for cigs in a jar and throw a "I quit Smoking party" or go shopping or better yet..treat yourself to a spa...I quit each time I got pregnant and did my final quit at baby number three...we now have eight kids lol..so 25+ years ago....Your body will thank you!! your lungs will scream for joy...mountain will no longer be a challenge...once you quit smoking you can conquer anything!!! go go go ....


----------



## Used2bmimi

Both my parents quit after about 35 years and my father in law too. I am not speaking from personal experience but from theirs. They all said the most important thing for them was to have something to put in their mouths when a craving hit. Go sugar free if possible so the calories don't get ya! Merle used peppermints, Mom liked gum. Dad used beer, but I wouldn't recommend that LOL. Mom just about wrung his neck and he gained a bunch of weight, not to mention the damage to his body. But, he is still not smoking so.... oops, forgot to say congratulations on this great decision! I'll be praying for you!


----------



## JaLyn

Let me just say WOW to so many of you that have quit my hats off to you. I was so worried about fessing up i smoke. I don't smoke in my house and i don't smoke out in public i always hid and smoked cause it embarrasses me yet i still managed to smoke two packs a day. I wasn't sure about telling you guys i smoke but i'm glad i did, i think it will help having so much support just please don't leave me come monday lol..
Clearwtr..we all can quit together..my husband smokes too but i've informed him he has to quit with me lol..
Bleats..i love the idea of the jar putting money in it..i love money lol..so that will help motivate me..I will tell hubby at the end of each week I get my half to buy something for me. Heck that alone will make me quit lol.
ON a serious note..this sounds silly but it scares me not to smoke..i know that makes no sense but i've smoked my whole adult and pretty much teen life. I know i can do this I jsut don't know how i'm going to do it without losing it.


----------



## kiddoe

I'm happy for you, and proud, too! This is definately going to be difficult, but you can do it! I started smoking when I was 12. My friend and I would sneak her parents' half smoked butts and occasionally a new one if the pack was full until we were caught. I started smoking permanantly when I turned 17. I guit the moment I found out with each of my 3 pregnancies until I was done nursing (about 6-12 weeks) but I'd start right back up. Chronic bronchitis and strep throat didn't help the asthma and mitral valve prolapse I had. I am proud to say that I have not taken a single puff off of a cigarette since my last cigarette over 6 years ago. It has been tough. 

A word of advice: Buy lots of packs of your favorite chewing gum. I started snacking. What a HUGE mistake!! Whatever you do, don't turn to snacking. I gained 20 pounds in 3 months. You'll want to keep your hands busy to help keep the hand to mouth habit at bay. I was a chain smoker. When I quit cold turkey, I was four cigarettes shy of two packs of menthols a day. YIKES!! When I felt the urge was too much to bear, I would go outside and clasp my hands together and stretch them out in front of me and then over my head while taking the deepest breaths I could. To further keep my mind off of smoking (I was a stay at home mom) I would deep clean my house, each and every room, floor to ceiling. But only worked on one room a day. I also took naps with my two youngest kids. But be careful doing that, I had a couple of frightening experiences when I did that. I'll have to make a new thread to tell you that one.

When you feel hopeless, like it's just too hard, remind yourself how much your health will improve, how much money you'll save, no more smoker's breath, and no more stinky clothes, car, and house (if you smoke in your house and car), and over all how much better you will feel about yourself and your great accomplishment! You will not only improve your health but all others around you. Best wishes!


----------



## milkmaid

You can do it! My dad, who is very wise, says that anyone can break a habit, it's just a matter of wanting to badly enough.
I read something the other day that was very interesting. Advice to a woman who was overweight and couldn't throw her candy-eating habit: "Instead of looking at a box of candy and saying 'I won't eat that' which only makes you think more about it, try this. Paint a picture in your mind of the lovely slender person you want to be, and keep that in front of you all the time, especially when you are tempted." She tried it and it worked! Within a few years she was a lovely slender person.
The point is that setting a positive goal (i.e., the free, healthy person you want to be, the nice fresh-smelling environment you want to have), and keeping that in mind, is much more effective than a negative goal (giving something up).
Prayers for you!


----------



## Texas.girl

Prayers for all of you who are trying to quit. I had my first and last at age 5. Brother got in a lot of trouble for that too. 

It is really more unhealthy then you can imagine. Got a neighbor, 84, who still smokes. I stink every time I go over there. He can barely breath and coughs all the time. He has so many medical problems all of which are related to smoking, including kidney cancer. He now only has 1 kidney. According to his doctors, he would not have gotten this cancer if he had not been a smoker. Normally this cancer shows up in the bladder so he is at risk for it appearing there too. 

I pray victory for all who are trying to quit and young people--never start. It just isn't worth it.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

JaLyn said:


> Let me just say WOW to so many of you that have quit my hats off to you. I was so worried about fessing up i smoke. I don't smoke in my house and i don't smoke out in public i always hid and smoked cause it embarrasses me yet i still managed to smoke two packs a day. I wasn't sure about telling you guys i smoke but i'm glad i did, i think it will help having so much support just please don't leave me come monday lol..
> Clearwtr..we all can quit together..my husband smokes too but i've informed him he has to quit with me lol..
> Bleats..i love the idea of the jar putting money in it..i love money lol..so that will help motivate me..I will tell hubby at the end of each week I get my half to buy something for me. Heck that alone will make me quit lol.
> ON a serious note..this sounds silly but it scares me not to smoke..i know that makes no sense but i've smoked my whole adult and pretty much teen life. I know i can do this I jsut don't know how i'm going to do it without losing it.


I can agree, with being embarrassed not smoking in the house or cars. I only smoke 3/4 -1pk a day, but it stinks it's expensive, I can see myself like my grandmother on oxygen  My hubby may or may not quit, he'll still chew- eww. I did the money thing on one quit and went shopping. I had a good friend close to me who when we first started walking we were almost dying! Then by the end of the 3 mos we walked 6 miles 3 times a week! But, then I moved away and don't have that support anymore. Then stress happens and it's the first thing I grab for. If you want you can pm me and we can switch numbers and send encouragement texts.


----------



## NyGoatMom

JaLyn said:


> Let me just say WOW to so many of you that have quit my hats off to you. I was so worried about fessing up i smoke. I don't smoke in my house and i don't smoke out in public i always hid and smoked cause it embarrasses me yet i still managed to smoke two packs a day. I wasn't sure about telling you guys i smoke but i'm glad i did, i think it will help having so much support just please don't leave me come monday lol..
> Clearwtr..we all can quit together..my husband smokes too but i've informed him he has to quit with me lol..
> Bleats..i love the idea of the jar putting money in it..i love money lol..so that will help motivate me..I will tell hubby at the end of each week I get my half to buy something for me. Heck that alone will make me quit lol.
> ON a serious note..this sounds silly but* it scares me not to smoke*..i know that makes no sense but i've smoked my whole adult and pretty much teen life. I know i can do this I jsut don't know how i'm going to do it without losing it.


Scared? Yeah, I get it. I was PETRIFIED to stop smoking. I didn't know myself as a non smoker. Who would I even be? I couldn't remember not smoking, i mean I was 12!!.....I smoked with coffee, on break,with friends, alone, _during all 4 pregnancies_,after meals,before meals, in the car, after the dinner dishes were done,before bed, you name it....I smoked mowing the lawn with a push mower!!

Oh yeah, I get it. And I'm still learning me without them.....and ya know what? It's not scary anymore....it's just _different_.

You put your mind to this, and you can do it.


----------



## Trickyroo

Christy , you will come out theotherend of this journey a better person.
Do it for yourself and reward yourself for each day you are smoke free.
Break down the money and add that to the jar daily so this gives yoy something to look forward to each day instead of at the end of the week.
I haven't smoked , but I do know people who did and have quit.
Don't fret about the weight people gain because your body has to regulate itself which means your going to gain regardless of how you try not to. But then , you will notice your weight level out and remain at a certain number. This is probably where you supposed to be.
You have to accept this or you will get yourself sick about it....
We will never be the slender person we were in our teens or twenties.
Our bodies change with age wether we like it or not , lolol.
You will beat the addiction and be a happy , healthy person in the end !
Just don't be too hard on yourself is what I'm trying to say to you.
Please don't feel bad if you slip up either. You have the will to try again , that's all you need so don't worry about how many attempts it takes , you WILL succeed !! Get yourself something to do with your hands like a crochet set or something ,that's a must. Train your self how to do it before you quit , so you don't get frustrated learning.
Then you have something to do with your hands immediately when you are craving. I know a friend who kept a backscratcher handy and whenever he felt the craving , he gave himself a good backscratcher , lolol. And another friend got her self a bonsai tree and she used to trim the crud out of it and after a month or so it looked like a toothpick but she and the tree survived , lolol.

Good luck and take it easy on yourself . Take a good deep breathe every time you crave and you will remind yourself why you don't want that smoke in your lungs.
We luv ya here and we are all rootin for ya


----------



## mjgh06

I'm right there with you. I've smoked since age 15 ..wow 26 years ago and I smoke at least a pack a day. When out if I am unable to go get any I search through the butts for just one more puff. It really is an addiction and a very strong one. I've wanted to quit for a long time, but it is a major stress reliever for me. I smoke first thing when i get up, every time I get in the car, before eating or cooking, after eating. I tried quitting before and it's hard for me because I can't chew gum (I'm allergic to the pheno in all gum) so I ate alot and gained alot of weight which to me was worse than the smoking so I started back again so I could lose the weight. Keeping busy doesn't help me because that's when I want to smoke more - it's the "Gosh I need to take a break - smoke" thing. 

But if you are determined I know you can do it! Don't be weak like me, stay strong! There's been a lot of good suggestions here to help you and when you really want to smoke come on here and start a rant, we'll listen and be there for you. Also try to find a local support group, I think that is very important. Hopefully your husband will want to quit with you. That has always been my biggest problem. Even when I try to quit, everyone around me still smokes. I can say it will be the hardest thing you've ever had to do, but in the end it will also be one of your BIggest accomplishments. Good Luck and God Bless!


----------



## Trickyroo

Me again . Good luck to all of you who will be on this journey 
with Christy. We are all behind you and we're are here for talking , a needed hug and well , venting , there will be lots of venting , lol.
Dont hesitate to PM me or I'm sure anybody else here 
If you fall , you right back up and into the saddle again , right ?
YOU ARE STRONGER THEN THEY ARE , REMEMBER THAT !
You have friends here that luv ya and fully support you !
And of course your goaties , who else will take care of those beloved goaties better the you ?


----------



## toth boer goats

That is so good to hear, takes will power, a hobbie to spend the time, and support from friends and family. 
Good luck to all and we are rooting for you, I have faith in all of you.


----------



## serenityfarmnm

I quit at 39 after 25 years of smoking because I had a massive stroke!!!! I quit using an "E-Cig" this one exactly https://www.cignot.com/product_p/kit-510-nbx.htm with this refill liquid https://www.cignot.com/product_p/lip-dun-h20.htm

After I quit, my mom (44 years of smokin) My aunt & daughter & son all quit using the same method, we gradually took down the nicotine strength over 3 months till we were at zero!! Noone has relapsed!


----------



## JaLyn

It so helps hearing everyones stories and struggles, it's nice knowing im not alone..thank you all so much and come monday remember you said i can vent lol..love this place..


----------



## Dayna

I quit smoking several times. The final time was 11 years ago. Every time I tried using a nicotine aide it didn't work. I started smoking those "no nicotine herbal" cigarettes called Beadies or something like that. I was able to use a two pronged approach to quitting. The first attack was breaking the bodies nicotine addiction, the second one was the emotional "holding the cigarette" addiction. I smoked those fake cigarettes for 2 weeks and then quit those.

I cried for about 3 days straight. I still sometimes crave cigarettes (usually with my morning coffee) and only the last few years do I not smoke in my dreams. Strangly, last night I had a dream and I was smoking. lol

It's hard, quitting is never easy (unless maybe you're in a coma!). But it will be the best thing you could do for yourself, your health, and those around you. You CAN do it.


----------



## GTAllen

I quit on Jan 10th, 2010 after 26 years of tobacco use. Good luck. YOU WILL do it!


----------



## Trickyroo

Funny you mentioned coma ,lol
My Mom suffered a brain aneurysm and wasnt supposed to survive
it. She beat the odds against her and is here to talk about it today.
She was a smoker , pack a day at least. She stopped cold turkey 
when she was in the hospital , had no choice , lol. She doesnt remember any of the withdrawals but does get cravings now and again.
She knows she better not pick up another or i will do her in , lol
I saved her life when she had the aneurysm burst and she has two others that are inoperable so she has a tube running from her head down to her belly to drain any excess fluids that build up.
Smoke can clog this tube and she will die , she knows this.
If that doesnt get her I will if she starts again , lol That she is most afraid of , lol All kidding aside , she tells me the cravings are strong sometimes , even now after years and years , but she overcomes them.

You will do it kiddo , one minute , hour , day , week at a time


----------



## serenityfarmnm

I also made my husband to SWEAR he would leave me if I ever picked up another cig!!


----------



## JaLyn

Laura i'm sorry about your mom. My dad has early stages of emphysema, i love him more than words can express and i hope if he sees me quit he will too..we always said if one quit the other had to....my husband would quit too if i did just cause he'd support me that much, he's nicer than me lol..i'm glad i'm not quitting today though..i'm crampin and ready to kill someone lol..i've been searching e-cigs..so hopefully i find one that i think i will like to help me do this..teh biggest thing is i'm ready..i smoke two packs a day but i hate every one i smoke..it makes me so mad that i smoke it's crazy. I know i can do this...but i know i can't do it alone so i'm thankful to have so many around to talk me out of picking one up when i know i will want to. I quit years ago for my 3rd pregnancy that was during the time they discovered smoking was bad for the baby (u think we would of figured that out sooner lol) and i know that during those few months i thought i'd die so i know the frustration that will come iwth this but i also know that if i ahve someone to talk to when i'm feeling this way that will help..this week-end when we are in eville i will buy all i need to quit. I'm ready..LETS DO THIS!!


----------



## honeymeadows

Looking over the previous posts, you've got people all over the entire country rooting for you!!! What a support team!
Stay strong, good luck, and keep us all posted!


----------



## RowdyKidz

I must say kudos to all of you for quitting! My grandfather smoked for 60 years of his life and went through it all. Three heart attacks, triple by-pass surgery, blood clots and eventually a stroke and stage 4 cancer in his brain, lungs and liver all because of an addiction started by his older brothers when he was 10. He "tried" to quit after his heart attacks, but if you try to quit, you have to want to and well, he didn't want to.

But I am proud of each and every one of you for being so strong!


----------



## JaLyn

honeymeadows to be honest i'm shocked at the response, i was hesitant to post for fear of being ridiculed and told how could i do somehting so disgusting. I'm almost overwhelmed by the care i have received on this thread and i can honestly say it makes me want to work even harder to make everyone proud of me..i know that sounds corny but ask my kids i'm way corny lol..
Tara I am so sorry about your grandpa and so many others that have lost someone due to smoking, I too lost my grandma due to emphysema and cancer. I don't want my kids to be sitting here telling my story and how they lost me. My parents both smoke and because of me i have two kids that smoke and i am disgusted at myself but i know if i quit they will, my daughter is already down to 2 cigarettes a day and my son is smoking half what he was..and i hope if me and my husband can do this so will my parents. I talked to my mom today and i think she may try to quit too.


----------



## milkmaid

:hug: If we ridiculed you we would be making fools of ourselves, because ALL of us have problems. It takes backbone to admit it and fight them! Do not give up!


----------



## Arkie

Christy, Thanksgiving made me 8 years quit. STILL crave a good Dutch Masters Panatella ceeeegar occasionally, but know I'd be at a store counter buying a pack of smokes before I got it fully finished.  Do feel lucky that I can be around the Wife, employees, gen. pop smoking without setting me of either as one of those *I-CAN'T-STAND-TO-BE-AROUND-SMOKE *types,or mad urges to start back types.

I managed to quit with the drug "Welbutrin"(sp). Doesn't make you not want to smoke so much as not give a [email protected] if you're smoking or not.  
Problem is, while using it you don't much give a d--- about anything else either! Used the drug about a month before laying down the smokes, and about 3 months after, then the drug was easy to quit also. In the first couple years I put on about 20 excess pounds, worked that down by 15 a couple years ago, but it's snuck back.

It ain't easy, and I don't think you ever totally quit craving,(I "quit" twice before that for 6months at a time) but it does get easier as time goes on.

Good Luck!!

Bob


----------



## JaLyn

Milkmaid and ARkie thank you..I'm shocked at so many that smoked and quit..proud of you all but had no idea so many of you smoked and kicked it..that tells me more and more that us on here can..


----------



## Crystal

I have really been thinking about it also. It's hard but you can do it. My friend starts chemo tomorrow. She quit 9 years ago. She is 61. They just removed the upper half of her lung a month ago. I had another friend die a couple years ago. He smoked non filters 2-3 packs a day. My sister & brother n law are using the vapor cigs for over a month now. That is what I am going to switch to. Good luck & don't give up even if you slip my prayers are with you.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

Good for you!!! As people may have noted before, diet can be a huge help in the quitting smoking process. I would recommend The Primal Diet, hope this helps!


----------



## Trickyroo

:fireworks: GO CHRISTY , GO CHRISTY :fireworks:
YOUR READY , YOUR GONNA DO IT :stars::stars:
:hug: WE ARE HERE FOR YOU 


AND FOR EVERYBODY ELSE 

:fireworks:GO FOR IT :fireworks:
YOUR STRONGER , YOUR GONNA DO IT :stars::stars:
:hug:AND WE ARE HERE FOR YOU 

EVERYBODY HERE ROCKS :thumb:


----------



## JenVise

OK, neighbor...You talked me into it! Guess I'll quit too!! 
I'm like you, mad at myself for doing it...and ashamed and embarrassed as well. I am a nurse...I KNOW BETTER. I see what it does to your body. However, I adjust my patients oxygen level and tubing then head right out to the break room to light one up! Who does that?!?!?!? 
Here's a story for you...I am charge nurse...On friday Jan 25th I sent one of my coworkers home from work with virus-like symptoms. On Saturday she was admitted to the hospital. They did multiple tests and found that she has cancer on her liver, adrenal glands, lungs, spine, and brain. Yesterday she was admitted to Hospice and they gave her 2 months to live. We are all having such a hard time with this. She is a dear friend, and has been a loyal employee at our company for 28 years...she was also a smoker. I don't know if smoking contributed to her "very rapid" spreading cancer, but every time I light one up I think of Linda....
It's time to put this nasty habit aside and give myself, my husband, and my children the future that we all deserve! 
Thanks for this thread JaLyn! I think we can ALL do this!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Alright Jen 
The only thing to be ashamed of is not trying to quit 
Your gonna do it sweetie , just like everybody else :thumbup:


----------



## Trickyroo

I say with the money you guys will save , you should treat yourself to a new goat or goats 

Heck , why not


----------



## HoosierShadow

I think it's great that you want to try and quit smoking! I wish you the best of luck and pray that you are able to kick the habit!

I grew up in a family of smokers. My mom was a chain smoker, my dad was a heavy smoker, my 2 brothers smoke, and my oldest of 2 sisters smokes.

My dad started smoking when he was 11, he will be 70 this Dec. he has just been smoking for so long he can't kick it, but he did cut back considerably! His lungs are in good shape, thank goodness 

I lost my mom to lung cancer in 2006... the day before Mothers Day  
She was only 62. She was a chain smoker though. I remember growing up seeing her light one right after another. She'd developed a cough, and I guess to her, the only way to remedy it was to light up again.
We tried to get her to stop. She had other issues too - diabetes, high blood pressure, etc. and by the time they found the cancer <January 2006>. 
They couldn't operate because her heart wouldn't be able to handle her being put under. I always always think, what if she'd stopped, or at least slowed down...ya know?

I tried to start smoking when I was a teen. I mean, everyone in my family was doing it <I'm the baby of the family>, I had friends in school who did it. It was the 'cool' thing to do.
I know I am so very fortunate that I didn't see what was so cool about it, and didn't like it.


----------



## dan354

I quit 2 years ago. I am still hooked on the nicotine gum, that is a $150 a month habit. The gum habit will stop after a while I guess. I just have to get the willpower to quit that but for now it works. I think it took me about 6 months for me to tell a difference in my breathing. 
I don't think you can expect anybody else to quit with you. Stopping is something you have to do for yourself when you are ready. after 40 years I was ready to stop smoking. I still want to light one up but, I don't.
You can do it!
I used both the gum and the patch. I also gave up drinking pepsi at the same time. For me one thing lead to another. Be prepared to do things differently, don't visit your smoking partners for a while. Breathe deeply in and out and do whatever it takes. 
I smoked a LOT more than you.


----------



## Arkie

I mentioned weight gain, others have mentioned dieting. You might as well expect to pick up a few pounds. My cardiologist said to kick the nicotine first, then, when that's fully under control, work on the weight. Many use the fear of weight gain as an excuse to light back up. DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT!!

Dan, I have a business next-door-neighbor (he runs a used car lot, I run a repair shop) who's been "chain chewing" the gum for over 15years and thinks he's Saintly. I'd bet money that lung cancer would be a walk in the park compared to stomach.

I'll never understand the guys who exchange smoking for chewing &/or dipping and get that holier-than-thou attitude toward smokers.
Bob


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , I'm very sorry you lost yur Mom Candice 
And Jen , I'm sorry about your co worker , that's a eye opener for sure !
You just can't take your health for granted !
And for everyone else who has last a family or friend to smoking .
Such a tragedy that may have been prevented by not lighting up.

I admire your will and strength to quit this horribly addictive habit.
And I will always be here for you for support


----------



## JaLyn

Laura I love you lol..
Jen..I'm sorry about your friend but so happy oyou are going to join me monday..
Hoosier, thats what scares me for my dad and myself, Im sorry you lost your mom.
All these stories are inspirational and some scary. I'm already trying to cut back to help make it a little more easier monday. I made myself wait an hour this morning before i smoked my first one and you smokers know hwo hard that is lol.
I panic if i think i can't breathe, i don't want to die from not being able to breathe. I'm so proud of everyone that has quit and everyone of us that is going to join them.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I work in health care.....people who can't breathe suffer terribly...

You can do it! And congrats on the waiting an hour....I remember when that was an eternity!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Candice I'm sorry for you. Not sure Christy (since we've been chatting) if the lung cancer worries you. It does me, but it's still kind of that 'it won't happen to me yet'. On one of my periods of 'quitting' (notice I say one of ) I did rely on the patch and lozenge; so while my lungs started to feel better but my pocket book still hurt. The only way on the last go around I didn't gain weight (previously I did) was because my job was in a facilities dept- so I was constantly digging holes, climbing ladders- and walked 3-4 nts a week with a friend. I don't have that type of work, or anyone around here to do anything with; so while my quit date is a few days after yours it's really going to be a struggle- no two ways about it.


----------



## kiddoe

I guess today is your big day! I didn't forget about you! I have been thinking of you all week. You are still in my prayers for deliverance. Keep strong and when you feel the urge to have a smoke do something else to take your mind of of it! I came across a link that may help you. I hope it doesn't seem overwhelming. If it does just check out one of the links per day.

http://contextualads.yahoo.net/Tips...340&lpid=&tsid=57&ksu=82&chid=&acid=&fvips=0&


----------



## kiddoe

Wow! Now that's quite the link! I didn't realize how long it was until I pasted it. I'm glad I didn't have to write it down. HA!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Morning Christy here goes. My date is Tue or Wed when my daughter leaves. Remember you have my number you can text me I will try to always get back as soon as I can. Here's to more money in the pocket, clean air in our lungs and no more coughing.


----------



## JaLyn

I didn't get to get anything to help me quit so today i didn't make it far but i did cut back alot. I'm disappointed i picked up a cig but proud i went awhile this morning before lighting up and proud i cut back alot. I usually smoke 2 packs a day and today i smoked not quite a pack and a half. I know that doesn't sound like i did good i'm sorry.


----------



## JenVise

One of the doctors I work with told me about a trick that worked for him. He said...If you smoke a pack a day that's 20 cigs. Week one take 1 out of the pack and throw it away..only allow yourself to smoke 19 that day. Do that for one week. Week 2 take 2 out and throw them away...only smoke 18 that day...week 3=3 thrown week 4=4 thrown away and so on and so forth..He said to make sure you space them out throughout the day so you don't run out early and run to buy more. It takes 20 weeks to quit that way. I know it sounds like a lot of money wasted...but look at the money you will save in the long run!


----------



## mjgh06

Jaylyn,

That was a GOOD day!!! Congrats!!! You cut down HALF a pack!!!

Always think POSITIVE!!!

I'm right there with you. I know I can't quit cold turkey because everyone and I mean everyone I know smokes. My husband, my brother-in-law who lives with us, and my family. I went today from a little over a pack a day to 3/4 of a pack. I guess that's right. How many cigs are in a pack? I had five left. I'll say four because I know I will smoke one before bed. 

I am PROUD of YOU!!! Keep going!


----------



## Dayna

I just added up my quit stats:

It adds up! I've been smoke free for 4073 days and saved over $40,737 MINIMUM (not including how much cigarettes have risen in price!). Amazing. Plus, I'm really only about 10 pounds heavier than when I was smoking.

So if I can do it anyone can do it! I know you can do it and I wish an easy transition for you!


----------



## Arkie

Another trick to cut down is to put them someplace really inconvenient, so you have to make a conscious effort to go get one. Like leave the pack in your vehicle, etc. It'll cut waaayyy down on the automatic reaching for one till you're REALLY ready for one.

Luck!

Bob


----------



## xymenah

Hey a half a pack is progress! Congrats. Keep going.


----------



## goatgirl132

happybleats said:


> wow..Im so proud of all you who are quitting...it is harder to quite smoking then to get off most street drugs..so kudos..make sure you save at least half of what you would pay out for cigs in a jar and throw a "I quit Smoking party" or go shopping or better yet..treat yourself to a spa...


Or a goat everyone loves goats


----------



## Ozark Lady

I have a suggestion. Do any of you garden or keep house plants?
I grow my own tobacco.
And I learned something interesting.
Once the plant blooms, you get nicotine just by touching it.
And since the plant is green, and unfit to smoke, it is not fit for smoking.
But, it will give you nicotine, and you can control how much by... how much you touch the plant.
Throw out the e-cigarette and the patches and gum, and just get a "pet tobacco plant". You can even take a leaf with you, when not at home.
The plant won't mind at all.
You can raise your "pet tobacco plant" organic and chemical free.
Do you know what chemicals are in store bought cigarettes? How about those patches, gum, or e-cigarettes?
You can get about 50 tobacco seeds for about $3-4.00. A lot cheaper than the other stop smoking aides. And they are pretty plants and smell nice too.
Tobacco is in the nightshade family, just like tomatoes, peppers, eggplants and potatoes. There is even a tiny bit of nicotine in all these plants...
Stop a craving... eat a pepper, or tomato, or....


----------



## mjgh06

Ozark,

I thought about doing that for a few years, but can't find the seeds to grow. Where do you get yours? That would really probably help me a lot.


----------



## Ozark Lady

I think in order to discuss tobacco seeds or growing we need a new thread, so as not to hi-jack this support thread here.
I just wanted to throw out an alternative to the expensive ways to help avoid smoking.
And my idea is to help folks have more coins to put into their reward jars, as well as, avoid chemicals.
If there is enough interest we can start a discussion thread, if not, just pm me. This will be my 3rd year growing tobacco.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Congrats! if you think about it you have already cut out a whole quarter of your daily smoking!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Even ONE less a day is progress !! Keep trying!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Ozark Lady , really ? I can appreciate you wanting to "help" people 
"save" money but seriously , is the money more important then ones health ? Please explain why you would even think of adding this information to this thread . These people , my friends , are looking to quit smoking for their health , to take better careful of themselves.
So instead of giving people support , which this thread is about , you
offer your idea of growing your own tabacco . I can also appreciate 
your point of not ingesting the extra chemicals they put into these
cigarretts. I take offense to your post to be honest , it doesn't belong
here , at all. Why not start another thread about smoking your own
home grown tabacco , it will be interesting how you go about this.
Maybe others feel the same way I do , maybe not , but I had to say something. If I didn't , I feel I would be letting the people ( friends) who 
are looking to quit down.
Just my :2cents:


----------



## happybleats

Keep it up ladies!!!! your lungs will thank you, your house will thank you..your love ones will thank you and best of all..you will thank you...Deep breath ...you can do it....


----------



## Trickyroo

Christy , you did great ! You will get yourself back on track and succeed. Im so glad you tried , it's your first accomplishment 
You can only do better now . :hug:
Good luck !


----------



## TGSAdmin

JaLyn said:


> Next monday will be my quit date and the only reason i'm waiting til then is my husband is out of town this week and i stress more when he's gone. I'm 41 years old and i've smoked since i was 14 so thats 27 years. I can't breathe, my chest hurts and i cough all the time, not to mention it is killing me. I"m embarrassed that I smoke and want to quit so bad. I could use some support come next monday when i quit. All prayers would be appreciated.


I quit first of the year. It's been tough.


----------



## JaLyn

Today i'm going to buy an ecig I know that is addin a crutch but i can't do it this way. I'm cutting down but i know i can't just quit. THanks everyone. I"m not going to lie..it's frustrating lol..
Austin, how'd you do it?


----------



## Trickyroo

You do whatever you feel you need to do Christy.
You will find what works for you by trial and error , it's the only way.
You rock girl !!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Great job dear. My date is by the end of the week at the latest. I too have to go buy my temporary crutch, waiting til pay day since I only have enough for about 2 days. I know we can do it; it's just really hard when it's something you enjoy- at least for me. Cutting down from 2 packs in one day is HUGE great job. I think the first thing getting out of bed is going to be really hard. Haven't figured out how to nip that one in the bud. Any ideas?


----------



## Frosty

If at first you don't suceed try try again. It took me many times of trying before I got it but I am so thankful I do not smoke any more.They are so expensive and really hurt your health. Every time you light up think of it as dollars going up in smoke both for the cigarettes and for medcial bills.. Keep trying.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I get the money factor, and it takes so many times of not doing it to break the habit; but any other suggestions on the first am, or right after meals cig.?


----------



## ShannonM

Christy, and everyone else who is quitting I think you guys are so brave. My grandpa quit smoking three years ago after smoking for about 40 years. He had tried to quit before but he always went back to it. 

His doctor finally told him that if he didn't quit he was going to die. So with the help of the E-cig he did quit. And even though that was a temporary crutch he only used it for about a month, he still has it just in case but I haven't seen him use it for a long time.

So I just wanted to tell you guys that even a little progress is still progress! You can do it!


----------



## JaLyn

I'm getting ready to order greensmoke ecig. Just waiting on Jay to text me if he wants me to get him one too cause their is a lovebird kit. This way i can gradually lower the nicotene levels til i have none at all. Then once i'm over the no nicoteine i can quit the ecig.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Christy, what is the love bird kit? I don't know if my husband will quit smoking or chewing but it would be nice. How expensive is it?


----------



## JaLyn

http://www.greensmoke.com/catalog/green-smoke/love-birds-kit/prod_250.html#prettyPhoto I asked around and this is what everyone told me is the closest to tasting like marlboro lights and the closest to real cigs..yet you don't get the tar or carbonminoxide ect from these..i just ordered it for Jay and I..i'm so excited yet scared poopless lol..


----------



## mjgh06

Christy,

Which flavor/variety are you getting?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have to say honestly, I found no replacement for smoking.Nothing seemed to give me the pleasure of a smoke, and nothing does now 14 months later.
What DID help was distracting myself....keeping my mind occupied every waking moment.(Thank goodness for the internet and talk forums  )
I think morning was the hardest for me....I dreaded another day full of cravings and unsatisfaction. Sounds crazy, I know, but it felt that hard.However, when I accomplished one whole day....I was NOT going to let that go backwards because I KNEW if it was that hard the first time, it would be just as hard again. I did NOT want to back slide! So if you have cut back, even by only ONE cigarette, don't go backwards, go forward! Then KEEP going forward as you are ready.....it's not a race, so take your time just don't lose sight of your goal. 
It is a tough,hard,awful thing to have to do....but I swear to you, if I can do it.....anyone can.


----------



## JaLyn

The Red Tobacco full, Absolute tobacco, Variety pack, tobacco gold light. This way i can wean off them because you can go from full nicotine to none at all. I get it in two days. I tried a vapor cig once and it felt like real smoke going in your lungs but didn't buy it cause it was over $300 and i was stupid and didn't want to waste the money if it didn't work..which is stupid cause thats cheap if it works compared to my life.


----------



## Trickyroo

Christy , its definitely not a race and you need to do this at your pace . But surely go forward and not backwards 
Your doing great and having Jay quitting with you is awesome !!
Good for the both of you !!
One thing I disagree with is why is a ecig considered a crutch ?
If something helps you quit , wouldnt it be considered a tool ?
Sorry , I always meant to ask that .

So , when the both of you are ready , your going to do great 

clearwrtbeach , instead of smoking , maybe go feed the goats , you need to change your routine to fit your new lifestyle of not smoking.
Doesnt matter what you need to do to do it either.
Why not do some yoga or work out or maybe the wash or clean the goat pens.....idk , did that help any :shrug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Congrats Christy! You can do it girl


----------



## JaLyn

Laura, it has nicotine in them just not the tar or carbon minoxide..meaning it's not harmful to your lungs as far as smoke goes but it does still put nicotine in your body..like a patch or gum would. So i know i will have to wean off them but they have levels of nicotine you can go down on to help you wean easier..


----------



## Trickyroo

Exactly , its a tool to help lower the stuff going into your lungs.
And in the end , you have the power to lower it to the lowest 
level in order to quit. 
Just how i see it and I consider it a tool. It just seems to me when
someone talks about the ecig or patch or chewing gum they feel almost embarrassed for lack of a better word and i dont think anybody should feel that way 
Yeah , I know , blah blah blah....lol


----------



## Dayna

clearwtrbeach said:


> I get the money factor, and it takes so many times of not doing it to break the habit; but any other suggestions on the first am, or right after meals cig.?


Instead of taking away that cigarette I would suggest this. It might sound silly.

Do you smoke inside? That would be #1 on the smoking change.

I would say from today on you can only smoke in X place. I would make it at the very least several feet from your closest door. I would keep the cigarettes in a seperate location (like the car) which was named before.

I would make myself get out of bed, go HUNT DOWN those cigarettes then tromp over to my designated "spot". Now, it's going to be at least a couple minutes later.

Then visualize yourself being a non smoker. (again might sound silly but I would give it a try) And then have ONLY AS MUCH of that cigarette as you feel is 100% needed to get past it and move on with your morning.

You might need less than you think, and you've given your brain a bit of a shake up by changing routine. I would only do this routine for a few days and then shake it up again.

Routine is one of the major reasons (other than nicotine addition) that people smoke. For me giving up the routine of smoking was harder than giving up the phsysical addiction of nicotine. There are still days where I think of smoking (12 years later!) when I'm having my morning cup of coffee. Like most of you, I started at a very young age, while the pathways in my brain were still forming. Sadly, since my brain "grew up" on cigarettes I think that slight urge will always be there. I just never give in. And really, it's not bad. It's only sometimes now and it goes away as soon as I chuckle to myself over it.

I think quitting smoking for people who grew up smoking, is like learning to live life using the other hand. Try it for one day. It's hard. Your brain doesn't know how to live like that. Your brain doesn't know how to live without cigarettes. You CAN teach it. You can learn to use the other hand.

I know you can do this, it's going to be hard, but you can do it. Nothing worth doing in life is ever easy is it? And what is more worth doing than saving your life?


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow ! Well said Dayna , well said :thumb:


----------



## Dayna

Oh and I suggest NOT baking when you quit smoking.

I tried baking cookies...... Oatmeal cookies..... I wanted a "treat" since I couldn't smoke. It didn't go well. It didn't go well at all. I BURNT the cookies. I cried and cried and cried. My family looked at me like I grew a second head or something. My husband was like "Honey it's okay it's just cookies". I was like "Just cookies?! JUST COOKIES?!!!!!!". I think at that moment I sprouted horns.


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::hug::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Di

It takes 21 days to break a habit or start a new one. And, if you "fall off the wagon" don't give up...start again...and again. Write yourself little notes...and put them on surfaces you look at occasionally...vanity mirror, refrigerator, window...I AM A NON-SMOKER. 

I tell our patients that require a tooth extraction (smoking is a leading cause of perio problems resulting in tooth loss) NOW is the perfect time to quit smoking, because if you smoke it will retard your healing process.


----------



## NyGoatMom

It took me a LOT longer than 21 days to break the habit.....I still wanna reach for a smoke sometimes and it has been 14 months. Or are you talking physically? That could be....but mentally....no way.


----------



## luvmyherd

>>>>I had my first and last at age 5<<<<<<<
I think I smoked between 10-15 cigarettes when I was 10. Got caught. My father did not lecture or punish me. Just sat and cried with me. I never smoked again. I feel so very lucky.

I am putting my prayers and most positive thoughts behind everyone trying here. Relapse is just that, relapse. Pick yourself up, dust yourself off, try again. (I have done this many times; trying to lose weight.)

I am very passionate about this topic and am so happy to see so many people wanting to quit and/or offering encouragement.
Both of my sisters smoked. Linda quit about 20 years ago using the patch. Today she is the picture of health (just took up kyacking at 65). Charlene quit when she was no longer able to put a cigartte to her lips. She died of cancer 3 days later at 45. My 60th birthday is coming up in a few weeks and will mark the 23rd anniversary of this senseless loss.
I am not trying to be over-dramatic or anything. Honest.
I just want everyone to know why I want the whole world to stop smoking.

Hang in there and *Never give up, never surrender!*


----------



## Arkie

I think one of the oddest side effects of my quitting was developing a total disregard for coffee! Never was an all day long coffee drinker, but though I HAD to have those couple cups in the morning. After going without nicotine for several months I just kinda realized that while I might drink coffee just to socialize with my Wife, there was absolutely no craving for it. Now coffee is a twice per month (maybe) sort of thing. Can also go to an old smoky nightclub, dance to a live band, set at a table full of smokers and get moderately soused and never crave a smoke???

Bob

Bob


----------



## JaLyn

Luvmyherd, that scares me. I"m 41..
You all don't know how much your posts mean to me and i'm sure to everyone else. I get emotional just reading them, I really do. It's awful to think that something as insignificant as a stupid cigarette can bring so much pain and loss yet be so damn hard to throw away. I know if i am on my death bed dying from smoking i will of wished i'd quit. I dont' want to end up that way, I really don't yet i know if I keep going like this I will. We all will that smoke. I refuse to let that be the end of me. I will quit, no trying, no thinking..all doing!!
And luvmyheard, this is a very dramatic thing so I"m thankful for your story, Thank you!! And i'm deeply sorry for all of you that have lost someone.


----------



## IrishRoots

I quit cold turkey April 16th 2012. I am coming up on one year smoke free. I have to admit it wad definitely one of the harder things I have ever done. The only way I could deal the first three days was to pretty much stay in bed and watch 'happy movies'. I went through a lot of gum, aroma therapy, water, and vit-C. 

Just remember you are stronger that a 'thing' controlling your life. I used to be so addicted that I would and did smoke butts if I ran out and would Freak out if I though I was going to run out. I realize now how much smoking controlled my life. I planned my work day around smoke breaks and HAD to smoke before I did anything else in the mornings and directly after every meal. I was only happy if I was taking a drag off a cigarette.

Now I feel SO much better!! I have so much less anxiety and stress!! My breathing is fantastic and I NEVER cough or get sick any more. 

You can quit!!! Just remember and wright down all the reasons you want to quit and keep reminding yourself why your quitting!! 

Good luck!! You can do it!!


----------



## mjgh06

Trickyroo said:


> Exactly , its a tool to help lower the stuff going into your lungs.
> And in the end , you have the power to lower it to the lowest
> level in order to quit. Just how i see it and I consider it a tool. It just seems to me when
> someone talks about the ecig or patch or chewing gum they feel almost embarrassed for lack of a better word and i dont think anybody should feel that way


I am glad you said that Laura! I think that was the point Ozark Lady was making. When I went to a Quit Smoking seminar several years ago, planting tobacco just to touch the leaves was a suggestion they offered to quit smoking. Yes there's nicotine, but none of the other chemicals. It's a step down process. You don't smoke it like cigarettes - you use it for nicotine withdrawal instead of getting put on antidepressants and all the other chemicals to stop smoking. You just touch the leaves every now and then. If I remember from the class you start out same routine you smoked and then step down. I'll have to look it up again. It was a very thought on how to get out of the nicotine addiction without needed meds or other chemical products.

I am not only addicted to the habit - mentally, but I am addicted to the nicotine physically. I just can't see myself being able to quit without a step down. And I cannot use the gum or patches because I am severely allergic to one of the ingredients in them which in me causes complete body numbness. I tried the ecigs, but my work wouldn't let us use them even on the property outside - they had a strict no smoking policy and considered them a smoking product. With the leaves I always thought I could hide some in a pocket and touch it through out the day. Unfortunately, I had never been able to find any. So hoping Ozark can help with this. Maybe it will work for me this time. I sure do hope so.

Anways ranting... I am so glad this thread was started and I know we can all make it.


----------



## mjgh06

clearwtrbeach said:


> I get the money factor, and it takes so many times of not doing it to break the habit; but any other suggestions on the first am, or right after meals cig.?


Get on the computer and stay there....lol... no seriously - that's the pnly thing that will help - You have to find something that completely blocks your mind from any thought of a cigarette. That's why you'll see me on here at 1am at 2am at 6am and so on - I am trying to occupy my mind not to smoke and it has worked a lot - I missed my morning cigarette today because I got straight on the computer. BUt now I am thinking about it UGGGGHH.


----------



## Trickyroo

Melissa , i can see your point about the home grown tabacco .
It's very interesting they way you described it. If it was described this
way in the first place , I wouldn't have reacted the way I did.
I find it very interesting about touching the leaves throughout the day to curb a craving . I guess that would be considered transdermal , right ?
Anyway , I still feel her post should have been put into a different 
thread , that's all.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh and Melissa , you can do it girl , your doing great 
Great idea about using the computer !
More power to you !!!


----------



## Arkie

Wife's uncle has raised tobacco in the past. Gave me some he'd processed into "twist" chewing tobacco. Never was much of a chewer (have to spit like a duck squirts), but while strong, it was a pretty decent product.

Bob


----------



## Frosty

all those who are quitting smoking hang in there and keep it up. Keeping your mind and hands busy helps and sometimes just take deep breaths and say i CAN DO THIS..I know I can.


----------



## luvmyherd

I remember one of the many times my sister quit smoking she would bite the ends off of licorice and then suck on the tube like a cigarette.

Hang in there, best luck to all of you. I am rooting for you all.


----------



## mjgh06

How did we all do today? Christy - still a half pack down?

I did okay - still less than what I had been smoking but not where I want to be yet. Bad days and good days I guess, soon it will be more good than bad.


----------



## Dayna

Yeah, how did the day go?


----------



## JaLyn

I found this and it's shocking..pic of lungs of a non smoker and pic of lungs of a smoker. I did same. Cramped really bad today so today wasn't a fun day for me. How was everyone elses day?


----------



## Dayna

Wow those lungs are shocking. I mean we know it's bad, but wow!


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats a good picture to put up on the fridge ?
Now if that doesnt motivate anybody........


----------



## JaLyn

I'M A NON SMOKER WOOOHOOOO...Got my ecigs today and i LOVE the mocha and vanilla flavored ones..i feel like i'm smoking but i'm not..I'M GOING TO DO THIS.. I"m gonna cry..i just know it..yep i'm crying..oh my god thank yousoo much..thank everyone..i know i can do this..


----------



## Trickyroo

:fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::fireworks:
:thumb::thumb:That's Awesome Christy:thumb::thumb:
I can tell your relieved , I'm so happy for you !!!!!


----------



## JaLyn

I am laura..all joking aside i really feel i can do this.


----------



## Trickyroo

You have no idea the emotion that can come through on a post , lol
I'm excited for you to experience a deep clean breathe in your lungs without the harmful chemicals ! Your going to feel so much better 
My Mom, months after she came home from the hospital used to tell me that when she would smell flowers or even food cooking , the aromas would be so much more sweeter , stronger and tastier then ever before.
It's almost like smelling and tasting things for the first time.
You have all this in front of you now ! You *are* going to do this !


----------



## luvmyherd

You can do it Christy!!! I love your attitiude. I have heard that, more important than _how_ you quit is _when_. When one is entirely ready; it happens. You sound ready.

I remember two visits from my sister when we lived in Hawaii. The first was she and her husband. They got off the plane after a 5 hour nonsmoking flight snapping at each other, yelling at their son, not really even wanting to stop and chat. All they wanted was to get out the door and light up. In the mornings I would get up early to make sure coffee was going so they could have caffeine and nicotine as soon as they woke up.
The next trip she had not only quit smoking but had quit caffeine. She got off the plane all excited and happy. We did not have to pull the car over on the way home so she could smoke. The real shock came when I woke up in the morning to the sounds of Richard Simmons and found her exercising in the living room.
I ran in and demanded, "Where is my sister and what have you done with her!!????!!!"
There is a wonderful world beyond addictions.


----------



## IONFarm

JaLyn said:


> I'M A NON SMOKER WOOOHOOOO...Got my ecigs today and i LOVE the mocha and vanilla flavored ones..i feel like i'm smoking but i'm not..I'M GOING TO DO THIS.. I"m gonna cry..i just know it..yep i'm crying..oh my god thank yousoo much..thank everyone..i know i can do this..


I've been thinking about the e-cigs to quit. You're liking them?


----------



## JaLyn

Yes. I'm craving a real cig somewhat but i think more just cause i'm used to smoking a marlboro light with that flavor. I've got a headache..i'm not sure if i've hit the ecig too much or from all the stress of today(stuff with my oldest son). I've not had a real cig in almost two hours..i know that doesn't sound long but it is lol..I have a half pack of marlboro lights left..i won't buy more and hope i don't touch these..


----------



## mjgh06

JaLyn said:


> Yes. I'm craving a real cig somewhat but i think more just cause i'm used to smoking a marlboro light with that flavor. I've got a headache..i'm not sure if i've hit the ecig too much or from all the stress of today(stuff with my oldest son). I've not had a real cig in almost two hours..i know that doesn't sound long but it is lol..I have a half pack of marlboro lights left..i won't buy more and hope i don't touch these..


Keep at it Christy!!! I am proud of you!! You can do it. The headache is most likely nicotine withdrawal. That's how mine starts. Just push through it and keep your goal in mind - a SMOKE_FREE life!!

ADDED: I am struggling a little with mine. I told everyone I was trying to quit. And I have cut down a lot. So what does my husband go do...He bought a carton of cigs and waved them in front of me with that nanan smirk. Pray for me guys. I'll either make it or not but I am trying.


----------



## JaLyn

You can do it..tell him if he doesn't quit he can cook his own damn dinner lol..i will pray for you...


----------



## Dayna

JaLyn said:


> Yes. I'm craving a real cig somewhat but i think more just cause i'm used to smoking a marlboro light with that flavor. I've got a headache..i'm not sure if i've hit the ecig too much or from all the stress of today(stuff with my oldest son). I've not had a real cig in almost two hours..i know that doesn't sound long but it is lol..I have a half pack of marlboro lights left..i won't buy more and hope i don't touch these..


2 hours can be a long time.  Especially when you are thinking about it. Is there other things you can do to keep your mind busy?

Do you have an asprin, a tylenol and a cup of coffee? That is known to help wtih withdrawl headaches.


----------



## Dayna

mjgh06 said:


> Keep at it Christy!!! I am proud of you!! You can do it. The headache is most likely nicotine withdrawal. That's how mine starts. Just push through it and keep your goal in mind - a SMOKE_FREE life!!
> 
> ADDED: I am struggling a little with mine. I told everyone I was trying to quit. And I have cut down a lot. So what does my husband go do...He bought a carton of cigs and waved them in front of me with that nanan smirk. Pray for me guys. I'll either make it or not but I am trying.


that was not very nice of him. Not very nice at all. Tell him that you deserve his SUPPORT and for him to give you respect. He may think it's funny, but this is serious.


----------



## Trickyroo

You can do it Melissa 
I know you can ! There will be ups and downs , but you are stronger !
If for some reason you slip , you just get right back up and try again 
And if I were you , I'd slap your other half right upside his head :GAAH:
If that doesn't make you feel better , it will make me feel better 
:laugh:


----------



## Frosty

Just keep trying. If you want it bad enough it will happen.. When I quit I allowed no one to smoke in my house or car. People who respected what I was trying to do understood and to this day no one smokes in my house or my car. Keep it up one and all it is worth it.


----------



## Used2bmimi

mjgh06 said:


> Keep at it Christy!!! I am proud of you!! You can do it. The headache is most likely nicotine withdrawal. That's how mine starts. Just push through it and keep your goal in mind - a SMOKE_FREE life!!
> 
> ADDED: I am struggling a little with mine. I told everyone I was trying to quit. And I have cut down a lot. So what does my husband go do...He bought a carton of cigs and waved them in front of me with that nanan smirk. Pray for me guys. I'll either make it or not but I am trying.


He's just being mean because he is afraid you will succeed and he will have to adapt. It is not completely intentional, but fear can do much to a man. Hang on, you can make it. Don't give him the power to make you stop. He should be supporting you, but you can do this either way. You do not require his approval or support to take control of your body. Keep trying!!! You can do it!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh just smack him ! Make a game of it , lol


----------



## ThreeHavens

I agree with Laura, he should get ... THE SOCK.


----------



## mjgh06

Thank you for all the responses on my DH. Love the Sock idea...lol He believes in his version of 'tough love' - if you're gonna quit it shouldn't matter what other people are doing because you are going to be around smokers - period"

I see his point on that part because everyone in my family/friends are smokers. I won't be able to get away from it. I live in a smoker's world. I quit twice before once for a year and a half - pregnant and away from family; and once for 9mo also pregnant. Only lasted 9mo because I was near family and even my mom would tell me while pregnant - "I don't know why you quit smoking, it will only make you have a lower birth weight and you don't want a big baby anyways." If you don't smoke they will try to get you to. My dad who considers himself a nonsmoker will smoke a few times a day as he says just to adjust to all the smoke around him.

Anyways , I rant - I am down to almost a half a pack a day now. WHOOHOOO! If nothing else it gives my lungs a little break.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Melissa, stay strong :hug: You can do this!


----------



## Trickyroo

Melissa , Im sorry you have such negativity to deal with , its just
so wrong . You stay strong girl :hug: you will do this for yourself and 
you will reap the rewards. Negativity can only thrive on more negativity.
Stay positive no matter what !! We are here for you at all times


----------



## luvmyherd

>>>>You do not require his approval or support to take control of your body. Keep trying!!! You can do it!<<<<
Amen to that!
My hubby would be booted for that. No joke.

As to pregnancy. There is a lot more than small baby size involved. My husband is 60 and when he gets a cold he always gets really sick. It can hang on for weeks ending with pneumonia or bronchitis. When he told the doctor about it the first question was, "Did your mother smoke while pregnant?" The answer, "Yes." There is so much at stake with this addiction.

Still praying for all of you.ray:


----------



## goatgirl132

Woo hoo!!! Im cheering for all of y'all!!! Good job everyone!!!! I know its a hard habit to break (not from experience but from watching people) just as any other big habit. But yall can all do it just like any one else!! Just keep faith!!


----------



## mjgh06

I use the thread as my accountability. If I don't post here once a day - ya'll better PM the heck out of me and say Hey what's up! Today I had 8 cigs left out of a pack - the most ever so far!

How about you Christy???? I haven't heard from you in awhile!! I am going to PM you, Bad or good it doesn't matter - just post your results.

How's everyone else doing that's trying to quit? I am calling everyone out - we got to stay strong for each other.

Erica (HerdQueen) ?? *clearwtrbeach*???? Crystal??? Jen (JenVise)??? IonFarm weren't you going to try too???


----------



## Trickyroo

Good for you Melissa !!! I'm proud of you 
Keep up the good work girl 
YOU ROCK MELISSA. :thumb:


----------



## JenVise

I'm so proud of all my new friends!!! Today was a bad day for me... It was a particularly stressful day at work and in life. I have been doing better all around but just can't seem to lay them down completely yet . I'm gonna do this...Just hope the good Lord gives me patience and the ability not to kill my husband and children in the process!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Jen , you'll do this , dont worry. If you do slip , you can always start again  Your stronger then the cigarette !!!!
Take a deep breathe , relax , the problems will pass , you will get through it ! We are all here for you


----------



## mjgh06

Believe me Jen I FULLY understand! You CAN do this though. There's a song "Take two steps forward , One step back" or vice versa. We all have bad days and it may not make any progress, but as long as we keep trying that's the point.

Keep with it. Don't give up! Fail today, succeed tomorrow or the next day. One day of improvement is better than ten days of failure. You'll be in my prayers, we all will. My suggestion to everyone is to come on here or online somewhere or do something that totally occupies your thoughts that you forget about that one cigarette. You miss one that one less smoked.


----------



## Trickyroo

All I can do is offer my encouragement and support , I haven't smoked so I dont really understand the addiction part.
But still , I here for all of you


----------



## ThreeHavens

Same here  Though I do understand food addiction, so I can start to glimpse how hard it is to replace the habits.


----------



## JenVise

Ok ladies...3 days later....updates???? As for me, it's a long painful process...but I'm getting there...I hope!!!


----------



## Dayna

I was just checking in to see how everyone is doing? Let us know. If you smoked more than you planned, that's fine! Tomorrow is another day, another chance to work on quitting.

I know you can do this. You have so much going for you. You have LIFE going for you.


----------



## Trickyroo

Congrats to all who have held on and stayed away from the smokes !
Tomorrow is another day for everybody to try again

I'm rooting for all of you and I also respect the hardship that all of you 
are experiencing . 
You can do it


----------



## mjgh06

Sorry I haven't posted. Weekend with family was Great but awful for smoking! I failed miserably. But am starting over again this week. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Dayna

Just keep trying! You are stronger than the cigarette!


----------



## JenVise

JaLyn....how are you dear???


----------



## ThreeHavens

How is everyone? :hug:


----------



## happybleats

yes..hows everyone holding on ..


----------



## NyGoatMom

How is everyone doing?


----------



## IrishRoots

I ditto the last three posts!! How is everyone holding up?


----------



## JenVise

LOL yesterday I had 4...well...that's still 4 too many! But it is an improvement, so I'll take it!!


----------



## goatgirl132

JenVise said:


> LOL yesterday I had 4...well...that's still 4 too many! But it is an improvement, so I'll take it!!


That's a huge improvement!!
Good job keep going!!!


----------



## JaLyn

I"m not going to lie, I"m smoking again. The ecigs gave me really bad headaches btu i've not given up. I'm still trying to not smoke as much and still trying to quit just need to figure something out


----------



## JenVise

I so understand! I have gone back and forth on if I should try the ecigs or not....For me it's one day good...one day bad...4 yesterday 10 today... My hat's off to those who have successfully made this journey. I am not always convinced I will succeed...


----------



## NyGoatMom

It is very hard.You have to literally sit on your hands if you need to....lol...I'm laughing but not kidding!
Any less is good! Personally though, for me, I had to stop completely.I found that I'd do good with only a "few" for a few days and have a "bad" day, then it got to be more "bad" days than good again! I had to make up my mind that there was going to be a certain day I just had none.....and keep going with none.
I got tired of the constant worry of if I had my cigs,my lighter, was where I would be, would there be a place I could smoke? I tell you, I DO NOT miss that.... or paying so much for them.
It is hands down the single most difficult thing I have ever done, and it took a good solid six months before I had a day where I didn't wake up wanting to smoke right off. It's been 15 months and I still....yep,still get urges where I want a cigarette.They are no where near as bad now but they still happen.....but slowly they are decreasing in intensity and in frequency. You didn't start out smoking a pack (or whatever) a day so it takes time!

I know my kids are happy that I quit, I know I am healthier as well. I also have much less chance of getting illnesses related to smoking now too.I am also glad I do not smell like a cigarette anymore, and that I have a better chance of being around longer for my kids. (human and not  )

Don't get discouraged if you fall back....just gear up and start again! You can do this....anyone can....you just have to get mad enough about it and make your mind over to stop, no matter what.

Don't Give Up Hope!! Keep Trying!!


----------



## JenVise

JenVise said:


> Here's a story for you...I am charge nurse...On friday Jan 25th I sent one of my coworkers home from work with virus-like symptoms. On Saturday she was admitted to the hospital. They did multiple tests and found that she has cancer on her liver, adrenal glands, lungs, spine, and brain. Yesterday she was admitted to Hospice and they gave her 2 months to live. We are all having such a hard time with this. She is a dear friend, and has been a loyal employee at our company for 28 years...she was also a smoker. !


Please keep my friends and me in your prayers. We lost Linda on Sunday, and we are all struggling to make sense of it. It has been so hard and will only get harder as we lay her to rest. I could really use your prayers for strength! Thanks!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

We are praying, Jen :hug:


----------



## happybleats

as one who kicked the habit about 27 years ago I can say this...you only fail when you stop trying...slips ups are a part of that strengthening period...you can do this...there are too many reason to succeed and no good reason not to....you can do it!!! you are stronger than the addiction...

****Believe in yourself and you have already succeeded..****


----------



## DMSMBoers

How is everyone doing? I quit 3 days ago an I think Im gonna die!


----------



## Darlaj

A great book is " the easy way to quit smoking " by Allen Carr. Tottaly changes the way you look at smoking !!!!!! Very helpful


----------



## ksalvagno

I quit drinking Coke and it was as bad as quitting smoking. I feel your pain.


----------



## DMSMBoers

I know they say to drink more water cause that helps to flush the toxins out but I find myself drinking more pop an I shouldn't but Im afraid Ill go back to smoking if I change something now. Im like don't touch it, it might break!!!


----------



## Jessica84

Keep busy...especially with your hand. I did a lot of crocheting when I was pregnant and stopped smoking......and don't look at a scale


----------



## ThreeHavens

Very different, but when I was trying to break my food addiction, I would do a lot of things to distract myself. Chewing gum, sipping yummy juice, etc.


----------



## milkmaid

OK, everybody, most of you guys know I'm nuts about nutrition and natural health. My family and I have been searching for answers to our increasingly annoying allergies and health problems for the past few years. Some things have seemed to help, some significantly, some not so much...
*But all the time, I keep thinking, there is ONE ROOT that is causing ALL these problems, and if we could eliminate it, we would be healthy!* I just couldn't figure out exactly what it was. I also believed that things that are normally considered psychological - such as ADDICTIONS, nervous habits, and a tendency to easily lose one's temper - are caused by it.

I have studied, researched, researched and studied, but I couldn't find it.

And I think the answer has fallen in my lap in the form of a book called "Unique Healing." It is extremely simple and obvious, totally makes sense, _and completely heals your body so all your symptoms, weight problems, *addictions*, and diseases are gone, without depending on "crutches" like supplements, herbs, drugs, and diets.
_This lady healed herself of terrible autoimmune and addictions, and then went on to gain 20+ years of experience healing others.

The two-part answer is _(A) eliminate toxins from your body, and (B) re-balance the depleted bacteria in your bowel, so that your bowel can eliminate toxins on its own_. With her recommended high doses of Bentonite Clay (for the first) and Probiotics (for the second), it takes roughly 2-4 years to do this. Speaking from personal experience, this woman (Donna) says that avoiding the substance you were addicted to (be it alcohol, cigarettes, drugs, sugar, or caffeine) is effortless once your body system is back in balance.
Sound too good to be true? Watch these videos, in this order. Watch ALL the videos, then read the books!















I have _inhaled_ both books, and started the program for myself. Please join me!!!!! I don't want to wait to share something with you that MIGHT be the permanent answer to your addictions. You won't lose anything by taking probiotics, I already know that for myself!


----------



## billiejw89

milkmaid said:


> OK, everybody, most of you guys know I'm nuts about nutrition and natural health. My family and I have been searching for answers to our increasingly annoying allergies and health problems for the past few years. Some things have seemed to help, some significantly, some not so much...
> *But all the time, I keep thinking, there is ONE ROOT that is causing ALL these problems, and if we could eliminate it, we would be healthy!* I just couldn't figure out exactly what it was. I also believed that things that are normally considered psychological - such as ADDICTIONS, nervous habits, and a tendency to easily lose one's temper - are caused by it.
> 
> I have studied, researched, researched and studied, but I couldn't find it.
> 
> And I think the answer has fallen in my lap in the form of a book called "Unique Healing." It is extremely simple and obvious, totally makes sense, _and completely heals your body so all your symptoms, weight problems, *addictions*, and diseases are gone, without depending on "crutches" like supplements and vitamins.
> _This lady healed herself of terrible autoimmune and addictions, and then went on to gain 20+ years of experience healing others.
> 
> The two-part answer is _(A) eliminate toxins from your body, and (B) re-balance the depleted bacteria in your bowel, so that your bowel can eliminate toxins on its own_. It takes roughly 2-4 years to do this. Speaking from personal experience, this woman (Donna) says that avoiding the substance you were addicted to (be it alcohol, cigarettes, drugs, sugar, or caffeine) is effortless once your body system is back in balance.
> Sound too good to be true? Watch these videos, in this order. Watch ALL the videos, then read the books!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqsXOsctUTY#t=104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have _inhaled_ both books, and started the program for myself. Please join me!!!!! I don't want to wait to share something with you that MIGHT be the permanent answer to your addictions. You won't lose anything by taking probiotics, I already know that for myself!


thank you for sharing this. My father is a chain smoker that has tried over and over to quit. I am going to show him all of this!


----------



## BuddysMom

Darlaj said:


> A great book is " the easy way to quit smoking " by Allen Carr. Tottaly changes the way you look at smoking !!!!!! Very helpful


A friend sent me the e-book, and it's awesome.

BuddysDad and I used Chantix, and I couldn't BELIEVE how it made me NOT want to smoke. Like, seriously. We would light a cigarette, and after 2 drags of it, we were like _"Yuck. D'you want this? "_ 

I've quit several times in my life but, Chantix was the ONLY time that I felt no urge at ALL to smoke. It very seriously takes away your desire to light up a cigarette. I just couldn't believe it.

Sadly, though, we started smoking again. We moved his Mom onto our property, and that was all she wrote. I think I smoke more now, than I did before she got here! I am an extremely *anxious* person so, it's always been harder for me to quit. How anxious, you ask? I can make coffee nervous, that's how high strung I am. :lol:

We both are committed to quitting, though. So, we're going to get another prescription for Chantix. The downside of Chantix is, the price.

My pharmacy charges $250 for the 'script, and my insurance only covered it the one time so, now that I'm going back to it, I'll have to pay for it myself. When I consider that I'm spending that $250 a month on cigarettes, paying that amount to quit, just kind of makes sense to us. :shrug:


----------



## DMSMBoers

Its been almost 6 months since I quit. It was one of the hardest things I have ever done. I lost sleep from having nightmares. I would get hot flashes in the middle of the night. But now I can say it was all worth it. I dont ever wanna go back to being a smoker. I did the gum for a few days an decided I was prolly trading one habit for the next so I quit the gum too. Just when the cravings hit find something to do.


----------

